# buyers pro wings?



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

im really about to go to northern and pick up a pair, i do 3 commercial buildings, a hotel, and a coffee house.. some drives too but mainly the wings would be taken on and off for use in the commercials. 

what im wondering is for the amount of extra snow you can push is it worth it to take them on and off, or should i make my route take me to my commercials first, then to my jobs where i wont need them on? 

how many of you do this (take them on and off during a storm)???

i would have bought the western wings, but my simple pro plow won't handle them, hopefull yi can buy a wideout/blizzard in the next couple of years...


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

I used them on my 7.5 western for 6 years and never took them off, they increased my removal production greatly. I really liked them in parking lots with cars in them, made less trips down the aisle to clear it. They increase your plow path by 18".


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well worth it for the big stuff. We run them on 8 and 9 ft plows and never take them off once we start plowing - until the end of the routes.

Don't do any resis thou.

In big area's/long pushes, the difference is night and day.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have them on a 7.5' Meyer and they really make a huge difference on such a small blade. I haven't found a need to take them off at all, at least not yet.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

We run them on all of our truck plows, and our adding them to both of our skid steers plows. Plow wings were the best money I ever spent on a plow and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Once you start plowing with wings, you'll wonder how you ever did it without...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Once you put them on you won't take them off unless you do a place with a drive up window. 
I plow commercial lots, rezy's and a couple miles of road in a HOA, they don't come off at anytime. 
They claim a 30% reduction in time, I think everyone would again to that and then some. They can easily pay for themselves in one storm, probably one of the best ROI around.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Do you guys not have issues running down the road at 10' and 11' wide? Granted you are going to loose some when you angle it, but I wouldn't want to go too far for fear of the downhill side wanting to hit when you hit a dip or something, especially with another ~9" hanging off that side


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the angle so much when you're driving with the blade up. Part of the magic is that the wings are angled forward of the blade, so when you lift the blade up and angle it, the bottom edge of the wing is actually higher than it would be if it were a straight continuation of the blade. My truck has an F-550 front suspension, so its a little higher, but I am not at all worried that I will drag the bottom edge unintentionally.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

The bottom of the wings are rubber and angled forward as red02250 states, so you plow scrapes just like it always did on corners/bumps but the wings never touch.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Plow More;1347212 said:


> Do you guys not have issues running down the road at 10' and 11' wide? Granted you are going to loose some when you angle it, but I wouldn't want to go too far for fear of the downhill side wanting to hit when you hit a dip or something, especially with another ~9" hanging off that side


The only time I had problems last year is after our blizzard. My plow is 9' to begin with and I went ahead and took them off all together as the roads were pretty narrow from all the snow and I didn't want to risk hitting someone in the other lane.

That and there was so much snow in lots, that I didn't want to grab too much snow on each pass and end up hanging up the plow. I also was going through some deep stuff on the first pass and I was just making sure I could get that first opening pass in with no problems.

...


----------

